# Standard-SPS-Ausgänge sicher abschalten



## jora (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf folgendes Siemens-Dokument:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...kxNDIwMQAA_39198632_FAQ/Wiring_Example_de.pdf

Ich möchte die Spannungsversorgung für die Ausgänge sicher abschalten und habe bis jetzt nur die Versorgungsspannung sicher abgeschaltet. Die Masse geerdet.
Siemens schlägt aber eine allpolige Abschaltung vor, an was denkt da Siemens, was ich vergessen habe?

Wie stelle ich sicher, dass die Aktoren (Schütze) nicht kleben bleiben? Kann ich da einen Fehlerausschluss anwenden, wenn ich die Schütze so dimensioniere, dass sie mit <50% der max Leistung vom Schütz arbeiten?

Greez jora


----------



## Verpolt (28 Oktober 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Frage bezieht sich auf folgendes Siemens-Dokument:
> https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...kxNDIwMQAA_39198632_FAQ/Wiring_Example_de.pdf
> ...



Spannungs-versorgung für die Ausgänge sicher abschalten = bis jetzt nur die Versorgungsspannung sicher abgeschaltet

klingt für mich als wäre es das gleiche



> Siemens schlägt aber eine allpolige Abschaltung vor, an was denkt da Siemens, was ich vergessen habe?



eine Gefahrenanalyse/Risikoanalyse ?



> Wie stelle ich sicher, dass die Aktoren (Schütze) nicht kleben bleiben? Kann ich da einen Fehlerausschluss anwenden, wenn ich die Schütze so dimensioniere, dass sie mit <50% der max Leistung vom Schütz arbeiten?



Sicherstellen garnicht. aber ein Sicherheitsrelais mit Schützkontrolle wäre da angebrachter.

PS: Schreib nicht gleich soviele Details 

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2010)

Siemens schlägt eine allpolige Abschaltung vor um Querschluss-Sicherheit gegenüber dem P-Potential zu gewährleisten.
Ob dies immer notwendig ist, oder ob man bei geeigneter Verlegung einen Fehlerausschluss machen darf, sei dahingestellt.

Sicherheitsrelvanten Schütze binde ich in die Rückführung des Sicherheitschaltgerätes ein. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2010)

bei der Allpoligen Abschaltung denkt Siemens daran, das die Aktoren ja
nich immer im Schrank sitzen und dann bei einen Querschluß diese dann
geschaltet werden könnten.
Das kleben eines Aktors kannst du durch rücklesen auf dein Sicherheits-
baustein überwachen, eigendlich wie immer.
Denke daran das je nach Gefahrenanlyse du die Aktoren vlt. Redunant 
auslegen musst, es reicht nicht alleine aus eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung 
nur auf Steuerseite zu machen.


----------



## jora (28 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> PS: Schreib nicht gleich soviele Details Grüße



Die RBU (incl. PLr-Bewertung nach ISO 13849) ist fertig und es geht nur um das Auslegen der Steuerung.

Aber zum Querschluss, der ist doch ausgeschlossen, wenn die Masse geerdet ist und die Versorgungsspannung mit einem Überlastschutz ausgerüstet ist. Somit wäre ja ein Querschluss = Kurzschluss, oder?


----------



## Verpolt (28 Oktober 2010)

Hmm.


Beitrag von Safety ganz unten

http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-27718.html


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Aber zum Querschluss, der ist doch ausgeschlossen, wenn die Masse geerdet ist und die Versorgungsspannung mit einem Überlastschutz ausgerüstet ist. Somit wäre ja ein Querschluss = Kurzschluss, oder?


 
Es geht hier um den Querschluss zwischen Plus der Versorgungsspannung und Plus des Aktors. Das ergibt keinen Kurzschluss, sondern ein Einschalten des Aktors.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## BFlat (9 November 2010)

*Schrittweise vorgehen*

(1) Risikoanalyse: 

welcher Art ist die Gefährdung?
was muß unternommen werden, um die Gefährdung zu vermeiden?

Generelle Aussagen ("höchste Sicherheitsstufe" "Alle SPS Ausgänge sicher abschalten") sind hier nicht hilfreich, weil manchmal nicht machbar.

Wichtig: Protokoll verfassen (kann auch Handnotizzettel sein) und dieses wiederauffindbar ablegen. Im Falle eines Unfalles ist es besser, wenn man nachweisen kann dass man zumindest darüber nachgedacht hat.

(2) sicher Abschalten:

prinzipiell je Kanal zwei Schütze, deren Hauptkontakte hintereinander geschaltet sind. Wenn ein Schütz "klebt" öffnet immer noch das andere. 
Vor der Wiederbetätigung wird über die Hilfskontakte (Öffner) der Schütze geprüft, ob beide Schütze abgefallen waren. Das Schütz mit den klebenden Kontakten sperrt das Wiedereinschalten.

Dazu müssen die Kontakte zwangsgeführt sein. D.h. der vorderste Öffner kann erst dann schließen, wenn der letzte Schließer geöffnet hat. Im Fall eines klebenden Kontaktes wird sich der Öffner nicht schließen.

Bei Schützen ist die Zwangsführung zumeist konstruktionsbedingt gegeben.

Bei Relais prinzipiell nicht, wenn diese nicht als zwangsgeführt gekennzeichnet sind (der Zwangsführungsbalken ist manchmal von aussen erkennbar).





BFlat


----------



## BFlat (9 November 2010)

*Rückfragen*

Du schreibst, dass eine Risikoanalyse vorliegt.
Hast Du sie wirklich gesehen?
Schreibt sie wirklich das sichere Abschalten *aller* SPS Ausgänge vor?

Einmal abgesehen vom Spannungsfreimachen bei NOT AUS:

In den seltensten Fällen ist es der Strom von SPS Ausgängen, der die Gefährdung bedeutet. Es sind vielmehr bewegte Teile von Maschinen und Anlagen. Im Fall einer Gefährdung bedeutet also "sichere Abschaltung" das sichere Anhalten der gefährdenden Bewegung!

Manchmal wird die Elektrik vorgeschoben um die "Sicherheit" von Anlagen zu bewirken. Wahre Sicherheit wird aber durch konstruktive Massnahmen an den gefärdenden Teilen, durch Schutzgitter und durch Schutztüren erreicht. Sichere Steuerungstechnik greift nur an den möglichst wenigen Nahtstellen der Maschine oder Anlage: 
Hand Bestückungs- und Entnahmestationen, verlassen von Sicherheitsteppichen, Durchschreiten von Lichtschranken, Öffnen von Schutztüren etc.

Damit rückt Dein Projekt weg vom generellen vielpoligen Abschalten hin zu einer realisierbaren Lösung.


Meine beiden letzten Beiträge gelten natürlich nur für ein reales Projekt. Wenn Du aber nur z.B. eine Hausaufgabe an einer Technikerschule zu lösen hast, dann halte Dich besser an die zitierbaren Aussagen großer Elektrokonzerne und schalte "alles ab", wen ein Schmetterling durch die Lichtschranke fliegt...



BFlat


----------



## jora (10 November 2010)

BFlat schrieb:


> Du schreibst, dass eine Risikoanalyse vorliegt.
> Hast Du sie wirklich gesehen?
> BFlat



Ich habe sie selbst erstellt, also JA



BFlat schrieb:


> Schreibt sie wirklich das sichere Abschalten *aller* SPS Ausgänge vor?
> 
> Einmal abgesehen vom Spannungsfreimachen bei NOT AUS:



Einen Not-Aus im eigentlichen Sinne plane ich nicht, das wird ein Not-Halt. Da bei der Anlage das Risiko einer Verletzung durch Spannung gering ist, sehe ich nur den Hauptschalter als Not-Aus.

Wir steuern teils mit den SPS-Ausgängen direkt kleinere Verbraucher und Freigaben (zum FU), teils gehen wir über Koppelschütze weiter (wobei ich dann die SPS ignorieren würde). 

Ich möchte natürlich nicht alle SPS-Ausgänge abschalten nur die entsprechenden Gruppen.

Gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem FU ist es ja praktischer, dem die Freigabe zu entziehen und ihn dadurch zum sicheren Herunterfahren zu "nötigen", oder sehe ich das falsch?



BFlat schrieb:


> Manchmal wird die Elektrik vorgeschoben um die "Sicherheit" von Anlagen zu bewirken. Wahre Sicherheit wird aber durch konstruktive Massnahmen an den gefärdenden Teilen, durch Schutzgitter und durch Schutztüren erreicht. Sichere Steuerungstechnik greift nur an den möglichst wenigen Nahtstellen der Maschine oder Anlage:
> Hand Bestückungs- und Entnahmestationen, verlassen von Sicherheitsteppichen, Durchschreiten von Lichtschranken, Öffnen von Schutztüren etc.



Das Stillsetzen von el. Antrieben und vergleichbarem kann ich nur durch die Steuerung realisieren.



BFlat schrieb:


> Meine beiden letzten Beiträge gelten natürlich nur für ein reales Projekt. Wenn Du aber nur z.B. eine Hausaufgabe an einer Technikerschule zu lösen hast, dann halte Dich besser an die zitierbaren Aussagen großer Elektrokonzerne und schalte "alles ab", wen ein Schmetterling durch die Lichtschranke fliegt...



Wäre schön, wenns nur dafür wäre... Es geht schon um eine reale Anlage. Es geht nicht um Lichtschranken und vergleichbares, es geht um den Aktionsradius vom Not-Halt.

Im Moment bin ich noch am Ideen sammeln, wie ich am Besten die Steuerung auslege, ohne am bestehenden Konzept zuviel zu ändern.


----------



## BFlat (20 November 2010)

*sicheres Abschalten*

Hallo Jora,
sorry für meine späte Antwort. Ich war auf einem Einsatz und muß ab Montag wieder raus.

Prinzipiell ist das Abschalten eines Antriebs über die Impulssperre (Freigabe) nicht "sicher" im Sinne der Berufsgenossenschaft (BG). Nur ein "sicher" geöffneter Kontakt im Motorstromkreis ist "sicher".

Nun ist es eine Binsenweisheit, dass simples Öffnen des Motorstromkreises nicht immer zum Ziel führt, denn der Motor dreht ja unkontrolliert weiter. Für solche Fälle sind sog. Stopkathegorien eingerichtet worden.

Bei Stopkathegorie 1 wird bei Eintritt der Gefährdung der Motor kontrolliert herunter gefahren - so wie Du es planst - . Parallel dazu wird ein "sicheres" abfallverzögertes Zeitrelais gestartet, dessen Kontakte nach einer einstellbaren Zeit die beiden (!) hintereinandergeschalteten Schütze im Motorstromkreis öffnen. Die Schütze öffnen also erst wenn der Motor bereits steht und ggf. durch eine Haltebremse gesichert ist. Als Zeitrelais setze bitte ein Relais ein, das für Stopkathegorie 1 zertifiziert wurde.

Erst wenn die Gefährdung vorüber ist und ein real vorhandener Bediener eine Quittungstaste betätigt hat, können die beiden Schütze wieder schließen. Anschließend fährt die SPS den Antrieb wieder hoch.

Bitte achte auf die Quittierung. Automatischer Anlauf nach Ende der Gefährdung ist auf alle Fälle zu vermeiden. 

Das gilt insbesondere auch für den NOT AUS. Die Anlage sollte keinesfalls wieder automatisch anlaufen, wenn der Pilz des Not-Aus Tasters entriegelt wird. Der Not Aus Taster ist KEIN Bedienorgan für eine Anlage! 
Der Not-Aus Taster sollte so konzipiert sein, dass er wirklich nur in Notfällen betätigt wird. Dann ist auch eine etwas umständlichere Wiedereinschaltprozedur zumutbar.

Wenn Du noch in der Konzeptphase bist:
mit wenigen Ausnahmen (z.B. Load /Unload) sollte das Ansprechen der Sicherheitseinrichtung nicht Teil des normalen Maschinenzyklus sein. "Sichere" Schaltorgane haben oft eine reduzierte Lebenszeit und sind obendrein aus steuerungstechnischer Sicht furchtbar langsam.

Viel Ungutes geschieht bei der Wartung von Sicherheitseinrichtungen. Sicherheitseinrichtungen sterben zumeist mitten während der Produktion. Dann ist "Feuer auf dem Dach" und die Improvisierer haben ihre große Stunde. Für den weiteren Betrieb gilt dann die Regel: nichts hält länger als ein Improvisorium!


Eigentlich bist Du in solchen Fällen eines unqualifizierten Eingriffs juristisch aus dem Schneider. Jedoch sollte im Interesse von "deutscher Wertarbeit" über eine Motivation des unbekannten Betriebselektrikers nachgedacht werden: 

leicht zugängliche Installation im Schaltschrank,
etwas Platz rings um das Sicherheitsgerät für Improvisationen (manche Sicherheitsrelais kann man vorübergehend mit zwei Schützen ersetzen)
Kennzeichnung der Aderenden
Schraubanschlüsse statt Federklemmkontakte
wiederbeschaffbare Sicherheitsgeräte
Übrigens: das Bereitstellen eines Sparepartkits bringt nur bei äußerst disziplinierten Betreibern etwas. Ansonsten sind die Geräte gerne für andere unbekannte Maschinen "ausgeliehen" worden wenn sie gebraucht werden.

Hoffentlich ist einiges Brauchbares in meinen Tipps. Gutes Gelingen,




BFlat


----------

